# Dam jumpers



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I friend, who shall remain nameless, called me this week.
He was at a dam, that shall remain nameless.
Saw a few steelhead, that will remain nameless, trying to jump the dam.
Pretty early for that, and the surprising part was, he said one of them was already a real dark red, meaning he had been in the river for a while already. . .


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Dam... Wonder if the dam is a big concrete thingy. The dark one could have been a salmon. Sometimes not easy to tell from a steelie unless close. Not too early for the kings.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> The dark one could have been a salmon.


Yup, I was thinking the same thing.
He swears it was a steelie, but who knows?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I was at that un-named spot on Sunday. Seen 2 anglers fishing west side shore. I stayed for about 35 minutes. I didn't see jack jump. Or better said, I didn't see any jacks jumping.. 

The flow was nice though!

-KSU


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> I was at that un-named spot on Sunday. Seen 2 anglers fishing west side shore. I stayed for about 35 minutes. I didn't see jack jump. Or better said, I didn't see any jacks jumping..
> 
> The flow was nice though!
> 
> -KSU



But were you doing jumping jacks?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hahah...no I do cart wheels.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

KSUFLASH said:


> Hahah...no I do cart wheels.


tist...tist..... propper reply would be I drink Jack


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

boss302 said:


> tist...tist..... propper reply would be I drink Jack


hard to drink jack and be the first one on the river in the morning!#:S


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> hard to drink jack and be the first one on the river in the morning!#:S


lol
!!!!:bananahuge:


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

LMAO! Not unless you take it along in a flask.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Flyfish Dog said:


> LMAO! Not unless you take it along in a flask.


Thats why they make the H2O bladder packpacks....LOL


----------

